# Anyone doing Schutzhund and French Ring?



## Shade Whitesel (Aug 18, 2010)

I just wondered what problems people run into to? Dogs that have been switched from one sport to another, etc...? Other than the obvious targeting sleeve vs suit...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The only real issue I have run into is a dog thinking possible recall during a Sch routine. The rest of the issues were more from the handling standpoint, which command(s) to use depending on which sport. 

The rest of the the exercises are different enough the dog can cue in on the differences (standing next to the jump vs standing next to the dog and throwing something over it) or similar enough they can just be done the same way.


----------

